# Abnormal Uptake from WBS



## mombg20062009 (May 4, 2013)

HI! I received 150mCi of RAI due to thyroid cancer in both lobes of the thyroid and 7/10 lymph nodes that were taken out. The WBS results state that I have abnormal uptake in the thyroid bed as well as a possible lymph node. I was told that there is alway some uptake in the thyroid bed. I'm wondering what experiences you have had with the WBS. What does a result like this mean? I haven't heard from the doctor. I just read the results online. I'm hoping it doesn't mean more surgery! Thanks for any insight you can give me on your experiences!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Just to clarify...you recently had a thyroidectomy, then had RAI treatment, then the body scan? Is that correct?

If that's the case, I would not be concerned at this point. The 150 mCi of RAI should kill off those pesky thyroid/cancer cells.

Your doctor should keep an eye on that lymph node...what's the plan for that? Re-scan in several months to a year?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed with Octavia (assuming you had a TT first, then RAI).

I had "significant" uptake in the thyroid bed and in the neck nodes (I had a central neck dissection as well) after my RAI. Recall that RAI is effective for weeks if not months. My scan one year after RAI was clear.

Sme times an additional surgery is required to remove more nodules, but that is rare.


----------



## mombg20062009 (May 4, 2013)

Yes, I did have a TT in May. Thank you for the responses. I still haven't heard from the doctor's office. I'll call tomorrow if they don't call me. I was assuming/hoping that RAI would be strong enough to kill the lymph node!


----------

